# Jbl mpc 200



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I was wondering if someone here can give me some, or some more, advice as to this amp. I know JBL makes some good stuff but I can get this amp for $150.00 and I was thinking of useing it for a subwoofer amp. I found out that it is high passed at 50hz and was wondering if it would be able to be adjusted down to 20hz. I do need a center channel amp so it might just be used for that but if it can be moded for a lower frequency easy enough I would use it for the sub. Also if any one has opinions about JBL amps in general I would love to hear them....Thanks....:scratchhead: Amp info.. 
http://www.allegrosound.com/JBL_MPC-600.pdf


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Nobody???:sad:


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

I used a Crown K2 amp for 4 years, driving passive subs, got really good bass, but they were full range amps, with the HT receiver providing the low pass xo. 

But with that setup you only get the normal bass frequencies, not the LFE track.

I would suggest getting a sub plate amp, I'm now using Bash digital plate amps (500w) and they deliver as much volume as the 1600w K2, more efficient.
The 300w Bash is $125 at parts express
and 500w Bash is $185
http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage.cfm?&WebPage_ID=3&manufacturer=359


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I bought the JBL because it was short money and I should have it by tommorrow. It does 170w per channel into 8ohms so it should work fine for my center. My Crown CTS600's run the mains and surround so it should work nicely. I am wondering if you can run two different ohm speakers at the same time like my center on one channel and my sub on the other. But I don't know if this amp will allow that kind of setup. If not your plate amp advice should do the trick. I like Bash amps, I had an old DCM sub that had a bash and it was very reliable. Thanks for the reply.......:T


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

When I was using the Crown K2, I had the subs connected in various wiring setups.
One was I had my pair of 4 ohm JBL SUB1500s wired in parallel to one side of the amp and a pair of old 8 ohm L55, wired in series, to the other side. So one side was looking at 2 ohm load, the other 16 ohm load.
Each side had its own gain control.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I got the amp today and hooked it up to the center channel for now and it sounds great. I have to download the manual to see what different types of hook ups it will run. The fan is just a tad more noticable than my Crowns but really I only hear them if I am right next to my audio cabinet and that really doesn't happen unless I have to adjust manually so I think it will work out just fine. I woke up to find my amp on my ED sub burned up last night while in standby mode.:unbelievable: They are taking care of it but it will take a couple of weeks. I am running my passive with my buttkicker amp for now. I forgot how different things sound without a sub. Funny I used to listen to my system without a sub for awhile and allway's thought it sounded fine.:no: Now I cant believe I ever listened to it like that.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> I found out that it is high passed at 50hz and was wondering if it would be able to be adjusted down to 20hz


The MPC 200T amp is high passed at 50hz. The MPC 200 goes down to 20 hz. Which model did you get?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I got the MPC 200 not the T so I should be able to use it for the sub. Did you get that info from the link I posted or somewhere else? I looked but if you got it from the link I must not be reading it right. Thanks.:T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I got the info from the manual on the JBL site.

http://www.jblpro.com/pub/electronics/mpc_man.pdf

The amp does 225 W × 2 into 4 ohms from 20 Hz - 20 kHz, 0.1% THD. It also says 700 W into 4 ohms bridged at 1 kHz, 1% THD, so I'll guess 500 watts from 20 Hz - 20 kHz. For $150.00 you did good.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Mike, I guess I ran into a decent deal. Thanks for the link also, I'll check it out.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a question on setup with my amps. When I set level the first time after installing my Crowns I had the amp gains almost all the way up but when I went into speaker set up in my reciever the reciever would set the master to 0 as it always does but even when turning the level all the way down I was unable to get the standard 75db level. I had to turn my the gain on the amp down also. What is the best way to do this. Right now the level in the reciever for my right and left channells are both -10,the lowest it goes, should I set the levels to 0 and then turn down the amp more or is it better to leave the level in the reciever at -10 and turn up the gain on the amp to achieve the correct level. Or does it even matter. It sounds great but I was just wondering if there is a right and wrong way to do it ?????


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> ... Right now the level in the reciever for my right and left channells are both -10,the lowest it goes, should I set the levels to 0 and then turn down the amp more or is it better to leave the level in the reciever at -10 and turn up the gain on the amp to achieve the correct level. Or does it even matter. It sounds great but I was just wondering if there is a right and wrong way to do it ?????


I would like to know the answer to this too :bigsmile: (I just installed my Amp and will tweek this afternoon).

I think that to get the best out of the external amp the gain has to be in the full/open position or close to it :yes: (according to other post I read before) :bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You would think so but if I have my amp gain wide open I can not get the level down to 75db with the master set at 0db. Let me know how you ended up after making your adjustments with your new amp.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

tcarcio said:


> You would think so but if I have my amp gain wide open I can not get the level down to 75db with the master set at 0db. Let me know how you ended up after making your adjustments with your new amp.


You set up your gear so you can get the 75db level. If you can't get it with the power amp all the way up, then turn it down so you can. The volume level has to be controled by the preamp.
Its like with my Bash sub amps, the receiver's sub out is at -10db, with the Bash volume control only about 1/3. And at that, the sub is about 5~6db hotter than the other channels, which is how I want it.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

PT800 said:


> You set up your gear so you can get the 75db level. If you can't get it with the power amp all the way up, then turn it down so you can. The volume level has to be controled by the preamp.
> Its like with my Bash sub amps, the receiver's sub out is at -10db, with the Bash volume control only about 1/3. And at that, the sub is about 5~6db hotter than the other channels, which is how I want it.


 Great, Thanks for the info. I thought that would be correct but just wasn't sure.:T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> You would think so but if I have my amp gain wide open I can not get the level down to 75db with the master set at 0db. Let me know how you ended up after making your adjustments with your new amp.


:sad: .... I didn't have time to play with the toys; I had to cut the grass and do some cleaning on the backyard (I started around 5:00pm and ended arount 8:30pm) ... but I let you know as soon as I do it raying:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> You would think so but if I have my amp gain wide open I can not get the level down to 75db with the master set at 0db. Let me know how you ended up after making your adjustments with your new amp.


I just started a new thread to get ideas of what happenend  here 

Amp gain is fully open ... AVR did the autocalibration, but when I tested manually the reading was "85.0db and 80.0db", I had to lower the volume to get 75.0db ... so my reference will be at -10.0db :yes:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I just bought another amp today to run my sub. I got a Crown XLS 402d for $185 off ebay. It does 1140w bridged at 4ohms so it should work well with my sub.:yay:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> I just bought another amp today to run my sub. I got a Crown XLS 402d for $185 off ebay. It does 1140w bridged at 4ohms so it should work well with my sub.:yay:


:T


----------

